# Huckleberry knob Walking Stick



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Left the root on this huckleberry to make a knob topper on this walking stick


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice one, Randy. I like the dog legs in it. A lot of folks wouldn't touch a stick like that but they don't know what they're missing.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

My feelings too. A great stick Randy.


----------



## dave51 (Jul 30, 2019)

nice looking stick 
I love the shape of it add character to the stick


----------



## Sanpitch (Aug 1, 2019)

Nice! That's the "look" I'm after.


----------

